# What generation is the best looking Jetta?



## lbmsy23 (Jul 23, 2011)

Personally I think mk4 and read how mk5 sales fell. Pix please?? Lets see all gens!


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Mk2, Mk4 & Mk6. Seems every other generation's the charm. Mk1 was quirkily ugly, Mk3 was blobby and with US bumpers looked like it needed a diaper change, and Mk5 calls to mind a potato and hasn't grown on me.


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

This kind of thread has been opened before a couple of times. Some will say Mark1/2/3/4/5/6 without knowing crap about them... 
Some just because they owned it and some will open wide their mouth to talk crap about other generations but hey not everybody likes the same stuff you do. It's like talking about religion kind of. :laugh: 

Content: I personally LOVE my MarkIII and like MarkII. IMO MarkIII is the best looking car and I loved it before I bought it. The body is sexy and the motor is just awesome. Luckily I haven't spent much money on it on repairs . It gives me a little electrical problems once in a while which is normal in these cars. But anyone that has owned or still owns a MarkIII will understand what I'm saying. So I must say I'd own a MarkIII forever or until I can't drive,which ever comes first :laugh: 

:beer:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

is it time for this again


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I like the current MK VI the best, but everything since MK III has looked better . The MK I-II-III's were too boxy, Volvo-appearing for my taste.


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

but if youre gnna make a decision, at least point out some reasons why to support your decision.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Mk2 

Mk3

Then if you need a beater mk4

If you want something that has the worst crank/head ventilation on the planet and the filthiest engine bay then Mk5


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

imo the mkiv gli, with the recaro interior, bbs etc...gorgeous car...


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

09vdubgti said:


> imo the mkiv gli, with the recaro interior, bbs etc...gorgeous car...


 id have to agree with this along with Mk2


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

MKIV and MKV were the best, IMO.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

B1 Passat/Dasher (it's so ugly I love it and think it's beautiful)


----------



## brentwoodbc (Jul 1, 2007)

mk2 jetts hold a special place in my :heart:


----------



## Mikey03Jetta18T (Jun 26, 2009)

MKIV


----------



## tstahlGTI (Mar 25, 2012)

The B8 Audi A4 :laugh:


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

The "Posting and You" was worth clicking on this tread! 

Jetta coupe - hands down + I :heart: quad rounds 

I will always prefer the look of a 2dr coupe vs. a 4dr sedan ,even if it isnt as practical 

BTW , can someone list where each generation of Jetta was manufactured? I know lots of them were built in good ol' Me-He-Co ,just wondering which ones.


----------



## MrCypherr (Jul 26, 2011)

MkIII. 

Other than that MKIV.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

In stock trim, probably the MkVI. 

Properly modified, however, my choice is MkIII and MkII.


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

my buddy has a mk5 that looks pretty good, and i saw some really nice mk5's at sowo. 

i saw mk6's with stuff done, and they really only look good dumped down on bags imo. 

mk4's look really good, kinda close to the mk3 with a few styling changes, but i like the mk3 the bestest.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

mkIII :heart: I love my mkIV but I Can't wait to have one of these for myself


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree with this for mk6. They would only look good bagged.

I'd have to say a nicely done mk2 coupe does It for me...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mk2, mk6


----------



## dubscientist (Dec 30, 2008)

A2, A3 are my personal favs!


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

MKII Jetta coupe hands down! so sexy..i wish they still offered us a coupe like that! 
next MK4 GLI 1.8T...i love the looks of those probably one of my favorite non-audi 4 doors. 
MK6, we own one, it impressed me, driven a couple GLIs and plan to trade for one in about a year and a half. they drive great


----------



## cglasel (Aug 25, 2004)

MkII 2-door!


----------



## ajd187 (Feb 6, 2012)

I would go MKII or MKV. 

MKII because a good friend had one in high school and I always thought it was sweet. Not many VWs around in those days, and it was unique. 

MKV, but that may just be a familarity thing because there are so many of them out there.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Mk1, Mk3, and Mk5 mainly because of the lines that they all have. Mk1 for originality. Mk3 b/c of the grille. Mk5 b/c of the tail lights and the front grille. All nice really.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

in order from first to last 

MKIV 
MKVI- i dont like what they did with the car but it looks good 
MkII 
MKV 
MKIII 
MKI


----------



## BHump (May 19, 2012)

I do love my mk6 but my all time favorite is the MKIV.
Clean, simple design and that smell. OOoo that smell. What the hell is that smell?!


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> mkIII :heart: I love my mkIV but I Can't wait to have one of these for myself


i'd rock the **** out of that


----------



## Gozirra! (Oct 10, 2011)

BHump said:


> I do love my mk6 but my all time favorite is the MKIV.
> Clean, simple design and that smell. OOoo that smell. What the hell is that smell?!


Crayons?


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

6


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

Gozirra! said:


> Crayons?


my brother says my car smells like crayons i told him hes nuts maybe im the exception


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

babarber said:


> my brother says my car smells like crayons i told him hes nuts maybe im the exception


Alot of mkiv jettas i've been in smelled like crayons...niether of my mkiv Gtis do tho...


----------



## JCMaler (Jan 8, 2003)

My official vote, in unmodified factory trim... I'd have to agree with the above post about mkIV 2004.5-2005 GLI's.

I like the compact, just-big-enough feel of mk1-mk3 which was lost after that as the bodies grew...
I can appreciate all generations and have a tough time choosing, but mkIII done up right is tough to beat.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

I always thought the Mk III was the best-styled Jetta, so far. This is my opinion on styling only, and does not factor quality, performance, reliability, or other criteria.

Yes, I owned a Jetta Mk III a number of years ago. But I have also owned many other Volkswagens.

:beer:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

1. mkII coupe, 2. mkIII, 3. 04.5 GLI.


----------

